# front disc brakes



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

What other make and year of car will the disc brakes set up fit on my 67 gto.? Or would it be best to just buy a kit?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I just bought a kit off ebay. Like to think it was a good deal. $372 to my door. rotors, calipers, bearings, seals, spindles, caliper bracket, hoses splash shields, bolts $96 was shipping 

pm me if you want the vender.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

So... the kit, the kit has all brand new parts in it, right?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

mikey gto said:


> What other make and year of car will the disc brakes set up fit on my 67 gto.? ?


68-72 buick olds pontiac chevelle a body.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep all new single pistons and if you watch you can sometimes get them to throw in free drilled and slotted zinc coated rotors and stainless flex lines i did. know they don't do much but the look great with 5 spoke wheels.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Part of the kit was delivered today. Rest is scheduled for tomorrow. here is a pic of the spindles caliper bratckets and splash shield


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

As said, '68-'72 A-body. Did a '65 a while back and got everything, spindles, calipers, rotors, master, the whole bit, from a junkyard for $90. Worked out great. But that's in California, where older cars are still easy to find in decent shape. If you're in the rusty part of the country, probably easier to buy new on-line.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So geeteeohguy, what would I need to do to have you find all that off an A body and ship it to me in AZ? Haven't found one near me.


----------



## scoob (Jul 18, 2011)

bought the kit from inline tube all ss lines braided steel hose dual port master cylinder new booster had to re-use and drill out the old knuckles but the kit had everything. Everything except directions. Thank god for good friends that are mechanically inclined or I would still be sitting in the driveway scratching my head


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I installed a kit from Summit onto a `69 camaro, the install went well, but we did have to trim the caliper brackets to clear his 14" rims.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh and like the man (Rukee) said they don't fit 14 inch rims


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So I found one salvage place in PHX that had the kit from a 68-72.....yeah they wanted more than the new kits online.....GEETEEOHGUY help me out, lol


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I bought my kit for $367 dollars shipped.. Just how little you wanting to spend? New spindles, rotors, splash shields, caliper mount, bearings, seals, calipers, pads, hoses, retaining clips, banjo bolts, washer, castle nuts, dust caps, bolt, sliders..


----------

